# Audi A6 C5 BOSE subwoofer no bass



## hunBlade (May 19, 2019)

Hi guys!

I know it was a long time ago.

But i have a 1999 Audi A6 C5 2.4 Quattro sedan.

I upgraded to the BOSE system. (All speakers, amp and subwoofer).

The head unit: JVC KD-X50BT

The wiring is made with my friend.

RCA to amp from head unit amp (cut the RCA end and install it into the socket)
Speakers driven by the amp.
Sub is driven by the amp (originally).

All the speakers sounds just fine.

My issue is that the sub doesnt give - basicly - any bass. I ran through all the options in the head unit menu. Every option. Tried to play with EQ.

The sub has 2 speakers, both are working and giving sound, but lower than the speakers in front and not producing bass. (I can hear the song perfectly from the speakers in the sub.) But I can barely hear it working in the trunk from the driver seat.

Can anyone give ideas where to look for the problem?

Thank you in advance!
Oliver


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

hunBlade said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of the two drivers in the sub unit has reversed polarity, or maybe the left or right channel signal is reversed in polarity.


----------



## hunBlade (May 19, 2019)

I checked polarities. Seems to be okay.

I happened to get a Avant Bose sub and amp.

So i was curious and i connected the Avant sub and amp to the system and it works just fine...

So i was like maybe the sedan amp is faulty.

So i just changed the amp in the sedan.

The subs still not playing bass.

Then i connected the sedan amp to the avant sub. Also works like a charm.

So the only thing that doesn't work right now in the system is the 2 sedan sub drivers.



Can I find drawings of a sub box for the sedan? I can make it and install the Avant sub driver and amp.


----------

